
Investor Einhorn shares plan for Apple's cash - tocomment
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/02/21/apple-shares-greenlight-einhorn/1935931/
======
tocomment
Why is a preferred stock better than a dividend? This doesn't make sense to
me.

